# Derealization and Existential Hell



## Crazy Christopher (Jul 18, 2018)

It all started back in May when I saw a video of someone saying animals don’t go to heaven which really messed with me and I had panic attacks and searched the Bible like a mad man then I watched a bunch of nde videos of heaven and came to the conclusion that they do but then I got anxiety fearing hell and heaven and it just got worse eventually I started fearing death and freaked out and then I woke up one morning and I was emotionally numb nothing and that’s when the derealization started and the existential questions kept going and going it was madness I obsessed over things like what’s the meaning of life what’s the point if I’m gonna die and is this world real and is anybody actually real or just biological machines. And when I go outside and see the sky it’s like it’s a painted ceiling and it’s just scary I’m stuck in this emotionless weird existential hell where my brain can’t stop thinking everything’s meaningless or existential questions it’s insane it got so bad I got severe depression and anxiety attacks and had to go medication now I’m just waiting to see a psychologist but honestly feeling hopeless. I wanna know is this just derealization and will the existential thoughts go away when it does or am I stuck in the existential hell forever?


----------



## Crazy Christopher (Jul 18, 2018)

Yeah I’m staying away from that stuff now trying to heal from this mess


----------



## AgitatedTune (Jul 10, 2018)

Damm , the numb feeling and existential crisis it was me at the beginning of it , don't worry bro it will go away the hard thing is the numb feeling you must cut all unhealthy bad habits that you know make you weaker and stay patient with yourself me at one point I had no notion of time its freaked me out my mind was feeling so blank but I never gave up.Even if the reason of my dp/dr was cause by searching on books that talks about the mind at one point , the information on that documentary was to much so my mind just blew and that when everyhing started but look my profile you will find my post.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I was raised Catholic but when I came of age to make my own decisions, I adopted Christopher Hitchens as my spiritual advisor. He has numerous videos on you tube espousing his philosophy. Essentially, god is nothing more than Santa Claus for adults.

No one can assume responsibility for your sins, but you. Morality exists independently of religion. There is no heaven, and there is no hell. Those places are myths. god didn't create people in his own image, people created god in their image. Women don't have children

without being impregnated by a male. Miracles don't happen. 165 million people voted in the US presidential election in 2016. There are over 200 million Evangelical Christians in the USA. Therefore, it is right for Russia and China to form a partnership to lead humanity

into the future, as the US can't find its asshole with a flashlight.


----------



## thelonearchaeologist (Sep 25, 2018)

Same here. I constantly get lost in these existential thoughts, before I even realize that I'm zoning out hard. I have not yet found a way to ground myself and come back down to Earth. Life is a mental, physical and spiritual journey as it is. We were just the lucky ones to have been thrown this wrench, as God does not give us anything we aren't capable of handling.


----------



## Crazy Christopher (Jul 18, 2018)

Doing better now still have DR though I’m on medication and have been seeing a therapist if anyone’s reading this don’t look up your existential questions it makes it worse and distract yourself with a hobby I’ve been playing video games and it’s been helping me in fact for the first time in awhile I felt joy for a little bit so I guess I’m recovering.


----------



## Kronos1 (Apr 23, 2019)

Why are you all doing this to yourself?having this existential thoughts?you are just adding more and more anxiety and prolong this.Other people have so many things to do and occupations, they don’t think about it.Yesterday i saw a guy who had anxiety because the sky was outside.(facepalm).CAN YOU DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT??No!.Then move on!!


----------



## Rhiooxo (May 5, 2019)

Hi I get this all the time and I feel fucked and crazy. I get the exact same thing you are talking about and I feel so alone I have no one to talk to and feel like if I mention this to anyone they will look at me like wtf? I crave meeting people who are going thru what I am so we can comfort each other. I feel scared of my thoughts 24 hour of the day and just want to be told I’m okay


----------

